# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Σύνδεση hdmi λάπτοπ με τηλεόραση προβλήματα ήχου

## Crane

Έχω ένα λάπτοπ σχετικά καινούριο και το συνδέω με HDMI στην τηλεόραση (Sony LCD).

Χρησιμοποιώ το VLC ή το Bs Player . Ενώ η εικόνα παίζει κανονικά ο ήχος κάνει διακοπές ανά μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.

Έβαλα Audio Codecs  μπας και διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα αλλά τίποτα.Έβγαλα το bs player τίποτα πάλι.

Δεν έχω κάνει update σε κάρτα γραφικών ή ήχου. Πριν κάμποσο καιρό έπαιζε κανονικά.

Τι μπορεί να φταίει ? :Blink:

----------


## servicetron

Το πρώτο βήμα που μπορείς να κάνεις κ που πιθανότατα θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα είναι η αναβάθμιση της κάρτας γραφικών με τους τελευταίους οδηγούς προγράμματος ( drivers ) . Είναι ένα σύνηθες φαινόμενο με τις κάρτες γραφικών Nvidia.

----------

katmadas (18-09-12)

----------


## kostas_par

Μπορεί και η απόδοση του υπολογιστή σου να έχει πέσει και έτσι να μην μπορεί κάποιες στιγμές να στείλει το σήμα σωστά. 'Οπως λέει και ο *servicetron* κάνε ένα update και δες εάν δουλέψει κανονικά. Καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις και τον υπολογιστή σου έναν καθαρισμό από περιττά προγράμματα και να διαγράψεις προγράμματα που σου ανοίγει με το ανοιγμα του υπολογιστή σου και δεν είναι απαραίτητα

----------


## Crane

Ok. Ευχαριστώ.Θα ξεκινήσω με αυτά που μου προτείνετε και θα ενημερώσω για το οτιδήποτε. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά. :Lol:

----------


## Crane

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Update η κάρτα δεν έχει άλλο.Άλλαξα το καλώδιο σε άλλη θύρα hdmi κάνει το ίδιο με το VLC .Διακοπές στον ήχο δηλαδή.

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι πως με το media player παίζει κανονικά.Απλά εκεί υπάρχει το πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους.

Κατέβασα audio και video codecs αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Ο ήχος κόβεται ανα δευτερόλεπτα.

Αν είχε πρόβλημα το καλώδιο λογικά δεν θα έπαιζε πουθενά.Ούτε στο media player. Τι άλλο ρε παιδιά να κάνω γιατί αρχίζει και μου την δίνει στα νεύρα και έχω και την κοπελιά να στραβώνει  :Huh:

----------


## katmadas

Απεγκατεστησε το bs kai to vlψ
Εγκατεστησε το bs player.
Εγκατεστησε το ac3 filter για τον ηχο.
Τωρα παιξε ταινια.

Καποιο προβλημα με τα codecs υπαρχει πιθανοτατα..

----------


## servicetron

Το δεύτερο βήμα...


Πηγαίνεις στον Πίνακα ΕλέγχουΕπιλέγεις Hardware and SoundsΠηγαίνεις στο SoundsΕπιλέγεις HDMI, κάνεις δεξί κλικ.Επιλέγεις Set As DefaultΚάνεις επανεκκίνηση και είναι έτοιμο

onsoundsethdmidefault.JPG

----------


## FH16

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack με Media Player Clasic, τα παίζει όλα τα φορμάτ και δεν μου έχει παρουσίαση κανένα πρόβλημα, καλό θα ήταν να απεγκαταστήσεις πρώτα όλους player & codecs.

----------


## katmadas

> K-Lite Mega Codec Pack με Media Player Clasic, τα παίζει όλα τα φορμάτ και δεν μου έχει παρουσίαση κανένα πρόβλημα, καλό θα ήταν να απεγκαταστήσεις πρώτα όλους player & codecs.



Ειμαι κατα...

----------


## antiprosopos

Δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο.
Είχα παρόμοιο  πρόβλημα με το κινητό Sony Ericson neo v.
Πήρα καλώδιο hdmi για να βλέπω ταινίες. Ενώ με το Bs player έβλεπα μια χαρά στο κινητό, όταν το έβαζα στην τηλεόραση η εικόνα κοβόταν υπότιτλοι ότι να ναι κλπ.
 Μου λέγανε το καλώδιο έχει πρόβλημα. Πριν πάρω κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο έσβησα από το κινητό το Bs player και έβαλα το  Mobo player. 
Όλα ήταν μια χαρά εικόνα υπότιτλοι ήχος.
Μήπως έγινε κανένα update στο Bs player και τώρα δεν παίζει στη τηλεόραση;
Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις…..
Αφού με το media player λες ότι παίζει δες κάποιο ανάλογο πρόγραμμα για το lap top.

----------


## Crane

Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Μέχρι το βράδυ θα δοκιμάσω τα παραπάνω και φυσικά θα ενημερώσω. :Lol:

----------


## JOUN

Aνοιξε την διαχειριση εργασιων και δες το φορτιο του επεξεργαστη την ωρα που παιζεις ταινια.Πιστευω θα ειναι στο 100%..

----------


## Crane

Καλημέρα. Έβαλα το AC3 filter έβγαλα μερικά πράγματα που ίσως να το επιβάρυναν εβγαλα το καλώδιο το έβαλα αλλού παίζει για λίγο σωστά και μετά κάνει πάλι διακοπές. Ο επεξεργαστής δεν δείχνει να ζορίζεται από τις μετρήσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. :Confused1:

----------

